# Official Olight SR95 UT count



## kj2 (May 10, 2013)

Hi all,

Since the Olight SR95UT is on the market, I've wondered where the sold UT's are.
In which part of the world are the most? and where is this light 'exclusive' ?
There are only 240 of these lights made. Comment on this thread "I got one" and where you are located.

I will update this list time-to-time:

1: The Netherlands
2: United Kingdom
3: United Kingdom
4: USA - Minnesota
5: USA - Texas
6:


----------



## BLUE LED (May 17, 2013)

I have 2 and I am in the UK


----------



## kj2 (May 17, 2013)

BLUE LED said:


> I have 2 and I am in the UK



Thanks  have edited the list.


----------



## KarstGhost (May 17, 2013)

I have a SR95 S UT with the SBT-70 if that counts. I live in Kentucky, USA.


----------



## kj2 (May 18, 2013)

KarstGhost said:


> I have a SR95 S UT with the SBT-70 if that counts. I live in Kentucky, USA.



Thank you for your input  but as far I know, only the SR95 UT is a limited edition light. The S version was later made.


----------



## SurlyDave (May 30, 2013)

I've got one.!!! Location, Minnesota. 

Doesn't get used very often as I only bring it out at the lake cabin. 

It will be fun to see how it compares to the Deft-X, if it ever actually ships,


----------



## kj2 (Jun 3, 2013)

SurlyDave said:


> I've got one.!!! Location, Minnesota.



Add to the list


----------



## blaynef13 (Jan 15, 2014)

I've got one in Texas, USA


----------

